# Not enough storage is available to process this command.



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

To make it very clear: *this has nothing to do with servers or networking or whatsoever*. It's a Microsoft update from here and gives the above error message during installation. I am desperate to make this work, and am desperate to the extent of willing to get this darned update installed _at all costs._ On a more personal perspective, creating an update that actually works is part of what I'm paying Microsoft so much for.

Regards,
Bill.


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

How much free space is left on your hard drive?


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

570GB. 240 on one, 330 on another. 4GB of DDR2-1066, although Vista x86 only recognizes 3.


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you saying that your hard drives' total capacity is 570 GB or is that the space still available? On one of the XP machines that I deal with regularly, I once had to install a second hard drive due to an error message like this (it wouldn't let me update my antivirus, I believe) and the reason for the error was the fact that there was only about 200 MB of space available on the (33 GB) hard drive and Windows didn't have the space needed to store the temp files for the download.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

570GB of free space. I've got two 7200rpm SATAs with 1TB each. Current memory usage as task manager reports is 950/3070MB. Any more questions?


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

I believe that the drivers are not compatible with Vista. If you run it in compatibilty mode for XP SP2 you don't get the 'not enough space' message anymore. Instead it just says 'installation not complete'. So it is not a matter of not enough disk space.These driver was designed for Windows XP. The date on the download website is 6/2/2006.

Maybe you could try this: http://xbcd360guide.50webs.com/guide.html.

Also found this: http://www.xboxliveaddicts.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=19838


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

The link for one of the drivers at xbcdguide.50webs.com was broken, but I found alternate file here.

I'm slightly confused at the last part (pick one):

2. Updated Default Xbox 360 drivers profile.
(Should Be like Default Microsoft Drivers layout with the new updated xbcd drivers.)**

2. Default Xbox 360 Config File with L and R triggers on Z axis

2.Default Xbox 360 Config File with L and R triggers on seperate axises

2.Default Xbox 360 Config File with L and R triggers being 2 different digital Buttons not triggers

Which should I pick if I want to use the controller for a driving game just like on the Xbox360? (L trig brake, R trig accel, L joy steer)

Regards,
Bill.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

On the Microsoft side: While trying to install the Xinput Common Controller drivers under XP SP2 compatibility mode and as an Administrator, the insufficient storage error is replaced with a seemingly useless error message; installation did not complete.

Not too long ago I had some problems installing a custom game patch on Vista. Someone on the forums recommended that I try installing it on an XP machine, then copy the installed files back into Vista - it worked.
Although seeing now that the Xinput drivers do not offer force feedback, deadzones or button mapping of any kind, I'll put this on hold until I give the XBCD drivers a shot.

Regards,
Bill.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

To be honest I am not familiar with XBOX 360. This boils down to finding and installing the correct driver. I would use the default settings to start. You can always uninstall and reinstall the driver with new settings. Should not be a problem.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

[strike]I have XBCD installed. Controller still doesn't light up or work. What am I supposed to do with the updatedxbcd360.xgi file?[/strike]

Edit:
Obviously this entire guide is based on the idea that one is actually able to install Xinput Common Controller (which is the whole point of this thread). So until we can solve this annoying "insufficient storage" situation we're stuck.

Regards,
Bill.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is the link to the Vista driver: http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/download/download.aspx?category=Gaming You may have to have the controller plugged in for it to complete installation. I am assuming that you are using a controller similiar to this:http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/gaming/productdetails.aspx?pid=091. The driver you want to download will only work with the XBOX 360 controller.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi pofolks,

I have that driver already installed. The controller is a Microsoft Xbox360 wired controller.

Regards,
Nicholas.


----------



## pofolks (Apr 5, 2009)

You didn't tell me that you already had the latest Vista driver. Most XP era accessory hardware is not compatible with Vista. I had a XP era printer with the same problem. The driver you were trying to install was written for an XP system.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

Indeed. Seeing that the Xbox360 belongs to the Vista era (no?) and that Microsoft has proudly placed a "*works with Windows Vista*" sticker on this site, are they planning to write a proper driver for Vista before the end of time?

Regards,
Nicholas.


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not counting the games and Windows, I've spent a good thirty dollars on this controller which Microsoft has promised will work on Vista and the least I can expect is for it to work. At the current rate they're doing things I'm not surprised people are pirating their software up down left and right. I know there are people from Microsoft in here; why are all of them choosing to shut up? Your company has provided a driver for their product that obviously doesn't work on a perfectly normal computer, the least you could do is look into it. I am certainly not paying the same amount I did for this controller just to get on the phone with Microsoft and ask why its driver doesn't work. And if others have managed to get this to work, how?


----------



## billybong001 (Feb 14, 2009)

double post


----------

